# Offshore Oil Rig Electrician



## Sparkin (Dec 15, 2013)

Not sure if this belongs here or somewhere else.

Hey all, I've been in the trade about 6-7 years. Doing residential, commercial and industrial. I'm leaving soon to go work on an offshore oil rig. Does anyone know much about this job? Moving from electrical company to electrical company I know roughly what the deal is with the work. It might vary some but typically it's something I can look back and say "yeh I've done this or something similar to this before" However, I don't have any idea what to expect working on an offshore oil rig. Anyone here have any insight as to the daily grind for this work? And most importantly, how often do offshore rig sparks get raises? I'm used to working for small companies that hardly ever give raises. I'd imagine large scale companies with thousands of employees might open their budget a little more. 

Any insight at all on this topic? Anything is appreciated!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

12 hour days for 2 or 3 weeks straight without interruption, then you're off for 2 or 3 weeks. Pay is probably above 80K for a trade job, while anyone with an unlimited tonnage Coast Guard engineers license is looking at pay above 100K or more, for 6 months worth of work. Of course the downside is that you're away for all that time when you're working. 

The rigs themselves are diesel-electric and use a European 11,000 volt distribution system. They are like small floating cities and everything is taken care of for you - meals, laundry, toiletries, etc. All you do is show up for work.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I would welcome the opportunity if I was younger: great money, nothing to worry about except myself...seems like a great way to work your ass off for several years, live like a pauper and sock some serious cash away (or gold bullion).


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Forgot to mention that the company you work for handles all the travel requirements, which I'm told is the most stressful part of the job. You can live anywhere in the country because you will be flown to the Gulf Coast, usually New Orleans, where you will stay at a hotel overnight with everyone else going on the rig, then very early the next morning you will bussed to the staging area where you will be flown to the rigs in helicopters. The lamer companies use crew boats to bring the workers to the rigs which I've heard is awful compared to being on a chopper.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting...is this widespread throughout the industry?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BuzzKill said:


> Interesting...is this widespread throughout the industry?


For the Gulf Coast it is. In foreign countries they make you swim to the rigs. :laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

MTW said:


> Forgot to mention that the company you work for handles all the travel requirements, which I'm told is the most stressful part of the job. You can live anywhere in the country because you will be flown to the Gulf Coast, usually New Orleans, where you will stay at a hotel overnight with everyone else going on the rig, then very early the next morning you will bussed to the staging area where you will be flown to the rigs in helicopters. The lamer companies use crew boats to bring the workers to the rigs which I've heard is awful compared to being on a chopper.


That's about how it goes. 

You just left out the possibility of **** hitting the fan and you make it ok but you are floating in the ocean now.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Sparkin said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or somewhere else.
> 
> Hey all, I've been in the trade about 6-7 years. Doing residential, commercial and industrial. I'm leaving soon to go work on an offshore oil rig. Does anyone know much about this job? Moving from electrical company to electrical company I know roughly what the deal is with the work. It might vary some but typically it's something I can look back and say "yeh I've done this or something similar to this before" However, I don't have any idea what to expect working on an offshore oil rig. Anyone here have any insight as to the daily grind for this work? And most importantly, how often do offshore rig sparks get raises? I'm used to working for small companies that hardly ever give raises. I'd imagine large scale companies with thousands of employees might open their budget a little more.
> 
> Any insight at all on this topic? Anything is appreciated!


How did you managed to land this awesome gig?:jester:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Giorgio.g said:


> How did you managed to land this awesome gig?:jester:


guy I knew that did it was IBEW, I suspect he is as well.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Sparkin said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or somewhere else.
> 
> Hey all, I've been in the trade about 6-7 years. Doing residential, commercial and industrial. I'm leaving soon to go work on an offshore oil rig. Does anyone know much about this job? Moving from electrical company to electrical company I know roughly what the deal is with the work. It might vary some but typically it's something I can look back and say "yeh I've done this or something similar to this before" However, I don't have any idea what to expect working on an offshore oil rig. Anyone here have any insight as to the daily grind for this work? And most importantly, how often do offshore rig sparks get raises? I'm used to working for small companies that hardly ever give raises. I'd imagine large scale companies with thousands of employees might open their budget a little more.
> 
> Any insight at all on this topic? Anything is appreciated!


LOL I quoted the wrong guy:blink:, How did you landed this job. :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkin (Dec 15, 2013)

Giorgio.g said:


> LOL I quoted the wrong guy:blink:, How did you landed this job. :thumbup:


Ive got an Uncle in the Oil industry. He pointed my resume in the right direction. I am non-union as well. I would guess that the rig workers are Union? I leave in 2 days. Looking forward to the new opportunity.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

Sparkin said:


> Ive got an Uncle in the Oil industry. He pointed my resume in the right direction. I am non-union as well. I would guess that the rig workers are Union? I leave in 2 days. Looking forward to the new opportunity.


You are very fortunate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Sparkin said:


> Ive got an Uncle in the Oil industry. He pointed my resume in the right direction. I am non-union as well. I would guess that the rig workers are Union? I leave in 2 days. Looking forward to the new opportunity.


If you can check in and give us updates.:thumbsup:

Pete


----------



## Sparkin (Dec 15, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> If you can check in and give us updates.:thumbsup:
> 
> Pete


Ill check in and tell you all about my expierence. Ill be in training for a little over a week. So first update on actual work will be in 2 weeks or so. If they have wifi out there that is


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

Good Luck! Stay safe.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sparkin said:


> Ive got an Uncle in the Oil industry. He pointed my resume in the right direction. I am non-union as well. I would guess that the rig workers are Union? I leave in 2 days. Looking forward to the new opportunity.




They did not want you to get a Underwater Helicopter Evac Card ? They might require it to board the Chopper .

Back in the 70's ...They liked to see Ac & Heat Skills also . You do it all .




Pete


----------



## Sparkin (Dec 15, 2013)

pete87 said:


> They did not want you to get a Underwater Helicopter Evac Card ? They might require it to board the Chopper .
> 
> Back in the 70's ...They liked to see Ac & Heat Skills also . You do it all .
> 
> Pete


I believe the evac card is part of the training. I leave in 2 days for training then after that to start on the rig. Im sure ill learn a lot. Hopefully there is some control and plc type stuff out there. Id like to learn that too


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Sparkin said:


> I believe the evac card is part of the training. I leave in 2 days for training then after that to start on the rig. Im sure ill learn a lot. Hopefully there is some control and plc type stuff out there. Id like to learn that too


Which drilling company are you working for?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> The rigs themselves are diesel-electric and use a European 11,000 volt distribution system. They are like small floating cities and everything is taken care of for you - meals, laundry, toiletries, etc. All you do is show up for work.


 
Did you ever work on them?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Did you ever work on them?


No, I just went to maritime academy for a year and a lot of my former classmates from that school are now working in the offshore drilling industry making well over 100K a year, while I'm twisting wire nuts. :jester:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> No, I just went to maritime academy for a year and a lot of my former classmates from that school are now working in the offshore drilling industry making well over 100K a year, while I'm twisting wire nuts. :jester:


I remember the Deep Horizon name.

I just wondered if it was because you worked on a rig.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Good luck Sparkin. This sounds like a great opportunity and I hope you can make the best of it. I have been interested in doing the same for awhile but was never able to get a good lead on jobs like this. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Pinksparky (Jul 22, 2015)

Has anyone worked at Maersk Drilling before? What are some of the requirements to work offshore? Where are these jobs located? Did anyone work Offshore Australia, Mexico or Nigeria? Is a trade designation sufficient without engineering experience? Is it better to start off in a general position i.e. derrickhand or rustabout? Did anyone work for a civilian contractor abroad? What are the requirements for that? What is the average age and qualifications of the individual? Any insight is appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## maria277 (Apr 23, 2017)

Sparkin said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or somewhere else.
> 
> Hey all, I've been in the trade about 6-7 years. Doing residential, commercial and industrial. I'm leaving soon to go work on an offshore oil rig. Does anyone know much about this job? Moving from electrical company to electrical company I know roughly what the deal is with the work. It might vary some but typically it's something I can look back and say "yeh I've done this or something similar to this before" However, I don't have any idea what to expect working on an offshore oil rig. Anyone here have any insight as to the daily grind for this work? And most importantly, how often do offshore rig sparks get raises? I'm used to working for small companies that hardly ever give raises. I'd imagine large scale companies with thousands of employees might open their budget a little more.
> 
> Any insight at all on this topic? Anything is appreciated!


It role specific usually. Each company specifies the requirements besides other points not to mislead you. If they are serious :blink:

Here is an example of a detailed Electrician Job offshore that look serious to me http://www.oilandgasbestjobs.com/oi...cian-mw-dar-es-salaam-dar-es-salaam-tanzania/

If you don't find enough informations, I would say move on and keep searching.

Good luck

Maria


----------



## maria277 (Apr 23, 2017)

Pinksparky said:


> Has anyone worked at Maersk Drilling before? What are some of the requirements to work offshore? Where are these jobs located? Did anyone work Offshore Australia, Mexico or Nigeria? Is a trade designation sufficient without engineering experience? Is it better to start off in a general position i.e. derrickhand or rustabout? Did anyone work for a civilian contractor abroad? What are the requirements for that? What is the average age and qualifications of the individual? Any insight is appreciated. Cheers.


These are too much questions in one place. Sure this is what you really wanna do?

Maria


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

maria277 said:


> These are too much questions in one place. Sure this is what you really wanna do?
> 
> Maria


This is a three year old thread.


----------



## maria277 (Apr 23, 2017)

I know; what makes this thread interesting is that it was posted 7 months only before the oil crisis that lasts up today...


----------

